

Acer Aspire S7 Review - Drughi
http://ultrabooksreview.com/catalog/acer/acer-aspire-s7-391-9886/overview.html

======
lnanek2
Looks thin and awesome. Although, just to be pedantic, I've had a lot of
Tablet PCs with touch screens that also had keyboards (so called convertible
form factor instead of slate form factor).

